# Does "No Dye Lot" really mean you don't have to match the dye lot?



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Here's my problem. I had a couple of older skeins of Red Heart No Dye Lot Frosty Green about 14oz in each skein. I decided to make an afghan, so I purchased several skeins from several different stores of the Frosty Green which also said No Dye Lot on the label--had a hard time finding enough skeins at one store. Some are 14 oz skeins and others are 7 oz skeins. I have been working on the afghan and I am pretty far along. I was looking at it today in the daylight, (mostly worked on it in the evening,) and I find that there are distinct differences in the color! Even my husband can tell there are differences! I have invested in all these skeins, and I put in a lot of work in this afghan, but now I am very unhappy because you can tell where one skein starts and another ends. I called my mom, my crochet guru, and she said she always buys ALL her skeins at the same time for an afghan because she is always afraid of what has happened to me! What can I do now? It WILL bother me. Should I do one row of one skein, and another row in another skein so the differences will be less noticeable? What do you all suggest?
Ready to cry,
Shirley


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

I would contact Red Heart maybe They can do something. It can't hurt to try.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

sbubbles84 said:


> Here's my problem. I had a couple of older skeins of Red Heart No Dye Lot Frosty Green about 14oz in each skein. I decided to make an afghan, so I purchased several skeins from several different stores of the Frosty Green which also said No Dye Lot on the label--had a hard time finding enough skeins at one store. Some are 14 oz skeins and others are 7 oz skeins. I have been working on the afghan and I am pretty far along. I was looking at it today in the daylight, (mostly worked on it in the evening,) and I find that there are distinct differences in the color! Even my husband can tell there are differences! I have invested in all these skeins, and I put in a lot of work in this afghan, but now I am very unhappy because you can tell where one skein starts and another ends. I called my mom, my crochet guru, and she said she always buys ALL her skeins at the same time for an afghan because she is always afraid of what has happened to me! What can I do now? It WILL bother me. Should I do one row of one skein, and another row in another skein so the differences will be less noticeable? What do you all suggest?
> Ready to cry,
> Shirley


All depends on the pattern your doing. If it's like a scrap afghan with many colors, use it. If it's all one color, maybe you could use both shades. Describe the design. I bough white once and I should of bought it all at once too. White and blacks don't match at times either.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sbubbles84 said:


> Here's my problem. I had a couple of older skeins of Red Heart No Dye Lot Frosty Green about 14oz in each skein. I decided to make an afghan, so I purchased several skeins from several different stores of the Frosty Green which also said No Dye Lot on the label--had a hard time finding enough skeins at one store. Some are 14 oz skeins and others are 7 oz skeins. I have been working on the afghan and I am pretty far along. I was looking at it today in the daylight, (mostly worked on it in the evening,) and I find that there are distinct differences in the color! Even my husband can tell there are differences! I have invested in all these skeins, and I put in a lot of work in this afghan, but now I am very unhappy because you can tell where one skein starts and another ends. I called my mom, my crochet guru, and she said she always buys ALL her skeins at the same time for an afghan because she is always afraid of what has happened to me! What can I do now? It WILL bother me. Should I do one row of one skein, and another row in another skein so the differences will be less noticeable? What do you all suggest?
> Ready to cry,
> Shirley


No Dye Lot means that the amount of dye used in that particular color was not measured and therefore, there is no number for that lot. It means that when you buy that yarn without a dye lot number, you take 100% responsibility for the item you knit with it being unmatched as far as the yarn goes.

When you are knitting a substantial sized item, you most typically will separate the yarn with a contrast yarn. Then you are less likely to see the difference in the color.


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh, good, it's you, June! You know so much about crochet afghans! The pattern is this one by Red Heart, The Shadow Box Pattern: http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/shadow-box-throw
What do you think? 
Bless you,
Shirley
P.S. Pumpkin 007, I definitely am writing Red Heart! To me "No Dye Lot"means NO DYE LOT and you should be able to mix the skeins without worrying!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

sbubbles84 said:


> Oh, good, it's you, June! You know so much about crochet afghans! The pattern is this one by Red Heart, The Shadow Box Pattern: http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/shadow-box-throw
> What do you think?
> Bless you,
> Shirley
> P.S. Pumpkin 007, I definitely am writing Red Heart! To me "No Dye Lot"means NO DYE LOT and you should be able to mix the skeins without worrying!


Hi sbubbles84, It's hard to tell if it's two different rose colors in picture. Can you tell me if it's all one color? To me , it looks like small shaded boxes in it?


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

From the Bernat site "Some yarns are dyed after spinning. They are dyed in large batches with each batch assigned a dye lot number. It is important to use balls from the same dye batch to avoid the disappointment of minor color variances in your finished project. No Dye Lot yarns are spun from fiber that is already colored. These yarns are purchased in very large quantities and spun into different weights. There is a production date on these balls of yarn, and it is best to purchase enough yarn for your project with the same date on them."


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Well, I definetly still learning! I've used quite a bit of the Caron Simply Soft (no dye lot) from all different stores purchased at different time and can't see any discrepancies in color! Maybe Iv'e just been lucky?


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Juneperk said:


> sbubbles84 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, good, it's you, June! You know so much about crochet afghans! The pattern is this one by Red Heart, The Shadow Box Pattern: http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/shadow-box-throw
> ...


I brought the picture up as if to print it off and could see it better. Why not try a sample piece and see how it would look by changing to one of your colors for the 3 rows repeats and then to the other shade. Let me know what you think. Maybe other's will have an idea too.


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes, June, it's all one color. I have been reading online and find that Red Heart lost its main yarn supplier. The yarn is thinner now and has more of a shiny sheen to the yarn. That is the problem that I am noticing BESIDES the color differences. So mixing the older yarn and the newer yarn may be a lot of the problem. I feel just sick! All this work down the drain. I don't have my receipts anymore either. It's a pretty color of yarn so I can use it in other projects. I'm just mad I didn't notice it before now. NONE of the skeins have the same dye lot. There is a lot number even on the no dye lot skeins my mom said. So I have ALL mismatching skeins.
Sheesh!!
Shirley


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

sbubbles84 said:


> Yes, June, it's all one color. I have been reading online and find that Red Heart lost its main yarn supplier. The yarn is thinner now and has more of a shiny sheen to the yarn. That is the problem that I am noticing BESIDES the color differences. So mixing the older yarn and the newer yarn may be a lot of the problem. I feel just sick! All this work down the drain. I don't have my receipts anymore either. It's a pretty color of yarn so I can use it in other projects. I'm just mad I didn't notice it before now. Would using the different skeins a row at a time work or would they be too noticeable? NONE of the skeins have the same dye lot. There is a lot number even on the no dye lot skeins my mom said. So I have ALL mismatching skeins.
> Sheesh!!
> Shirley


I think I would use use it one row at a time. How much have you gotten done ? It could turn out real pretty.


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh, June, I was about half done! I'll take it apart and work it a row at a time. Like you said it might be pretty with the color differences.
Shirley


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

sbubbles84 said:


> Oh, June, I was about half done! I'll take it apart and work it a row at a time. Like you said it might be pretty with the color differences.
> Shirley


Another idea. Would it be possible to start your next set of rows with the new skeins and end with what you started with?


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Juneperk said:


> sbubbles84 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, June, I was about half done! I'll take it apart and work it a row at a time. Like you said it might be pretty with the color differences.
> ...


Are you making it bigger than it calls for? I see where it says 16ozs. That would be 2 to 3 skeins. I'll go back and read the amounts. They gave you a choice of solid or multi colors, right?


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Pumpkin007 said:


> From the Bernat site "Some yarns are dyed after spinning. They are dyed in large batches with each batch assigned a dye lot number. It is important to use balls from the same dye batch to avoid the disappointment of minor color variances in your finished project. No Dye Lot yarns are spun from fiber that is already colored. These yarns are purchased in very large quantities and spun into different weights. There is a production date on these balls of yarn, and it is best to purchase enough yarn for your project with the same date on them."


I'll be darn!!!!!! Now I didn't know that about the dates on the skeins of yarn!!!!!!! I diffently learn something everyday from this forum. Thanks for the tip :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

There are two sizes for the afghan, June. One is a baby afghan, and the one I was making was the large throw 48" x 65".
I was also using "SUPER SAVER" and not the "Comfort". They were both 4 mediums, so I was substituting. Couldn't find the Comfort. Super Saver, the 14 oz, is only a 396g skein, not the 454g ball like the Comfort. I also couldn't get all 14 oz skeins, so I bought 4 of the 7 oz skeins, and they only have 198g in them. I had 3 of the 14 oz skeins and 4 of the 7 oz skeins, so I had about 1980g of yarn. I thought that would be enough. The way I figure it was 454g x the 4 balls of the Comfort yarn it called for was 1816g of yarn.
Shirley


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

sbubbles84 said:


> There are two sizes for the afghan, June. One is a baby afghan, and the one I was making was the large throw 48" x 65".
> I was also using "SUPER SAVER" and not the "Comfort". They were both 4 mediums, so I was substituting. Couldn't find the Comfort. Super Saver, the 14 oz, is only a 396g skein, not the 454g ball like the Comfort. I also couldn't get all 14 oz skeins, so I bought 4 of the 7 oz skeins, and they only have 198g in them. I had 3 of the 14 oz skeins and 4 of the 7 oz skeins, so I had about 1980g of yarn. I thought that would be enough.
> Shirley


I think you may have some left over but now to work them in so that you wouldn't have to pull all that you've done, out. As I said, can you work them in as like panels ? As your center section, use the off colors ( everyother row) and the last panel (end) use the color you started out with.


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, I took my skeins and compared them under bright light I have. The sheen or lustre is also different on the yarn--plus the newer skeins have thinner yarn. I can't mix that! Also, I took some of the smaller skeins with me when I volunteered at the information desk at the hospital. They allow me to crochet or knit when I'm not busy. There are already areas of "pooling" that look weird. Combined with the thinner and thicker yarn--it will really bother me. So I am going to start over. I've got to separate the thinner and shinier yarn from the thicker and duller yarn and probably buy even more yarn! I just ordered a yarn winder--how lucky was that! So, I am a cautionary tale, Ladies and Gentleman! Learn from my mistakes!
And June, bless your heart--you tried so hard to keep me from pulling out my work! You are so very kind! It will bother me, though, so I'll start again, and feel better about the finished product!
Many hugs and blessings to all who tried to help, especially June,
Shirley


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

sbubbles84 said:


> Well, I took my skeins and compared them under bright light I have. The sheen or lustre is also different on the yarn--plus the newer skeins have thinner yarn. I can't mix that! Also, I took some of the smaller skeins with me when I volunteered at the infomration desk at the hospital. They allow me to crochet or knit when I'm not busy. There are already areas of "pooling" that look weird.


For the thinner part, can you carry two strands together?


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

I think it would be too thick, June. You are bound and determined to keep me from starting over, you Sweetie!
Many hugs to you, June!
Shirley


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

sbubbles84 said:


> I think it would be too thick, June. You are bound and determined to keep me from starting over, you Sweetie!
> Many hugs to you, June!
> Shirley


Well, I wish you luck and maybe you will have to start over. Sleep on it . Wish I lived near you and could see it myself. Keep me posted. Very interesting to know.


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

I will sleep on it, but since my husband noticed the difference--I think I'll frog. The bright side? Will get to use my yarn winder! 
Thanks again, June! You are a Sweetie!
Many hugs and blessings,
Shirley


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Can you dye it green once it's finished to even out the color or is processed yarn not able to be dyed? I don't know anything about this but saw acid dye kits in Knit Pick's winter catalog. Just a thought - maybe a bad one - I dunno. And this can happen with yarns with dye lots. I made a shawl for my best friend in Vanna White's variegated purple which took 3 skeins - and like you, when I spread it on the counter under better light I could see exactly where the skeins had been added. I was finished with it and lay it there to put the fringe on it. I had check all the numbers before purchasing the yarn.


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

I appreciate the thought, BeadzbyBeadz, but I don't think I would feel confident enough to try that. Would it take color well after if had already been dyed? I thought those dye kits were for spinners to use on wool not previously dyed--but I'm probably wrong. You all are so sweet to try to help me! I'm disappointed, but I think I'd feel better if I just frogged it and started over. 
Blessings,
Shirley


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Good luck - hope it works out without too much agony.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Years ago, it was worse. You definitely needed to check dye lots.
I always do when I buy Red Heart yarn. I use it a lot.
If the same color from one skein is not right next to another one, I can usually get away without worrying too much.
If the yarn is a few years old and I try to match it, it usually is really noticeable.
Dye lots is something that I learned to watch many years ago.
If I cannot get enough of the same dye lot, I try to compare skeins in the store.
Dick


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes, Dick,
I usually buy the same dye lots, but thought that no dye lot really meant no dye lot. I certainly will check it in the future! The yarn that is thicker and duller in sheen is only from 2011! I found it in my stash and thought it would look so pretty in this pattern! Oh, well, we live and learn, right?! Thanks for the info!
Blessings,
Shirley


----------



## Jodie78 (Feb 10, 2013)

sbubbles84 said:


> Here's my problem. I had a couple of older skeins of Red Heart No Dye Lot Frosty Green about 14oz in each skein. I decided to make an afghan, so I purchased several skeins from several different stores of the Frosty Green which also said No Dye Lot on the label--had a hard time finding enough skeins at one store. Some are 14 oz skeins and others are 7 oz skeins. I have been working on the afghan and I am pretty far along. I was looking at it today in the daylight, (mostly worked on it in the evening,) and I find that there are distinct differences in the color! Even my husband can tell there are differences! I have invested in all these skeins, and I put in a lot of work in this afghan, but now I am very unhappy because you can tell where one skein starts and another ends. I called my mom, my crochet guru, and she said she always buys ALL her skeins at the same time for an afghan because she is always afraid of what has happened to me! What can I do now? It WILL bother me. Should I do one row of one skein, and another row in another skein so the differences will be less noticeable? What do you all suggest?
> Ready to cry,
> Shirley


Stop right where you are and incorporate the different skeins into an all around wide border or just put mixed color definite design rows at both ends. Yes...you can go back where you started and working on the front side, crochet it the other direction. Very few people would notice the difference in the stitches slant. You can also very randomly place two strands of yarn (1of each skein) scattered on the front main body pf the afghan as fringe doo dad design things. Just don't do too many but its really quite effective.


----------



## MommaHope (May 6, 2012)

OH...I -know- what you mean! When I was researching colors for an afghan stitch flame point afghan am wanting to make at some point this upcoming year had decided on specific 'no dye lot' red heart color which I'd used on my very first cable/popcorn long scarf. Still have it, and it was -exactly- the color needed. Ordered the yarn... They are not even close, even though it was from their 'classics' collection and all the rest. No dye lot, etc. Guess that scarf was from the mid 80s, around 25 years ago. So...learned my lesson. I'll never assume 'no dye lot' means exact same color ever again.


----------



## puppies (May 24, 2011)

I had this happen to me about where you could see a difference in the color of the yarn. I notified Red Heart and they sent me 12 skeins of the color "FREE". Worth a try.


----------



## gramtonine (Nov 7, 2011)

A few years ago, to my dismay, I discovered a distinct difference in dye lots in Red Heart yarn in a sweater I was making. I had to scrap the whole thing but did make e-mail contact with Red Heart. They responded with replacement yarn.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I always wondered what that meant. I know that the ones that say No Dye Lot will have some marking, some look like dates. When I needed more than one skein I try to get the ones with the same date. Glad I did that. Thanks for the info .


5mmdpns said:


> sbubbles84 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my problem. I had a couple of older skeins of Red Heart No Dye Lot Frosty Green about 14oz in each skein. I decided to make an afghan, so I purchased several skeins from several different stores of the Frosty Green which also said No Dye Lot on the label--had a hard time finding enough skeins at one store. Some are 14 oz skeins and others are 7 oz skeins. I have been working on the afghan and I am pretty far along. I was looking at it today in the daylight, (mostly worked on it in the evening,) and I find that there are distinct differences in the color! Even my husband can tell there are differences! I have invested in all these skeins, and I put in a lot of work in this afghan, but now I am very unhappy because you can tell where one skein starts and another ends. I called my mom, my crochet guru, and she said she always buys ALL her skeins at the same time for an afghan because she is always afraid of what has happened to me! What can I do now? It WILL bother me. Should I do one row of one skein, and another row in another skein so the differences will be less noticeable? What do you all suggest?
> ...


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

sbubbles84 said:


> I have been reading online and find that Red Heart lost its main yarn supplier. The yarn is thinner now and has more of a shiny sheen to the yarn.


I knew there was something different about Red Heart. I like the old yarn better.


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

I had 2 skeins of sock yarn, same dye lot but each was very different. One more bright colors one dull colors.
That never was a problem that I know of but now?? well it was with this sock yarn


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

There certainly is a difference in no-dye lot yarns from store to store and buying at difference times. You have to make certain all the numbers match on the label and buy all you need at one time in the same store.

I always buy one or two extra skeins so I don't run into that problem.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

if you can't match the yarn, then since your halfway done, why not make it a lap blanket??? or a baby blanket? then it won't bother you, no one would know, and its a lesson for all of us about "no dye lots"!
good luck


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

It is impossible to make every batch of yarn the same color. And you take your chances when using No Dye Lot. Making and dying yarn is not a perfect science. I doubt if the afghan will be less warm or beautiful with a variance in the colors. You said you bought the yarn some time ago; you can't expect every skein to be exactly the same as what you buy now. Save your breath and don't complain to Red Heart, you are expecting miracles. Your work is not wasted, call it a learning experience and don't expect perfection in every step in life. 
A blind man running for his life will never notice.

Carol J.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Just a small suggestion post a picture of what you have done so far and another picture of the new yarns lets see how it will look. Its hard to go by just words.


----------



## Gamma Jan (Jan 9, 2013)

I just learned about "no dye lot" and the date on the skeins. I learn something new every day from this site. Thanks. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Me too! I have been so lucky so far but will heed this info,!!!!!!!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Pumpkin007 said:


> From the Bernat site "Some yarns are dyed after spinning. They are dyed in large batches with each batch assigned a dye lot number. It is important to use balls from the same dye batch to avoid the disappointment of minor color variances in your finished project. No Dye Lot yarns are spun from fiber that is already colored. These yarns are purchased in very large quantities and spun into different weights. There is a production date on these balls of yarn, and it is best to purchase enough yarn for your project with the same date on them."


I had no idea about this. Thanks for the information.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Puppies,,,, 
my experience too..
Worth a try as that can comp a bit for your extra work..


----------



## yarnbarrel (Dec 5, 2012)

Last time I bought Red Heart, I matched production numbers of the yarn.....I could see at the store a difference in different skeins, and the numbers were different.
On Red Heart there is a production number, time it was made. probably. It still says to buy sufficient yarn at one time to assure it being the same, so that must mean something. It is very misleading to say no dye lot.


----------



## cynthiaknitter (Jun 13, 2011)

COMBINE YARNS !! I once had 13 skeins of "white" mohair from yesteryear.....some of it knit into 2 fronts of a sweater which had discolored greatly over decades in its zippered bag.(I frogged the sweater fronts and wound into balls to relax it.) The rest of the mohair was nice and white in the original skeins. I made a beautiful cabled afghan which appears uniform in color. I used one strand of the mohair, one strand of chunky, and one strand of worsted on # 15 needles. The chunky had several different dye lots, too ! You can't see any difference in the shading of either mohair or chunky with the mixed yarns. Good luck with your decision !


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

as i said, adding to puppies post,, .. there are comps for contacting the company htis makes 3 who responded that have received yarn from the company Sure is worth a try..


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> sbubbles84 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my problem. I had a couple of older skeins of Red Heart No Dye Lot Frosty Green about 14oz in each skein. I decided to make an afghan, so I purchased several skeins from several different stores of the Frosty Green which also said No Dye Lot on the label--had a hard time finding enough skeins at one store. Some are 14 oz skeins and others are 7 oz skeins. I have been working on the afghan and I am pretty far along. I was looking at it today in the daylight, (mostly worked on it in the evening,) and I find that there are distinct differences in the color! Even my husband can tell there are differences! I have invested in all these skeins, and I put in a lot of work in this afghan, but now I am very unhappy because you can tell where one skein starts and another ends. I called my mom, my crochet guru, and she said she always buys ALL her skeins at the same time for an afghan because she is always afraid of what has happened to me! What can I do now? It WILL bother me. Should I do one row of one skein, and another row in another skein so the differences will be less noticeable? What do you all suggest?
> ...


Ugh, I didn't know that. I thought "no dye lot" meant each and every skin produced--whenever--was sort of guaranteed to be exactly the same color. :-(


----------



## yarnbarrel (Dec 5, 2012)

Are you almost done with your afghan?
If you ripped it out, would you use the yarn?
If almost done, I would continue and give it to charity.
Someone would love it, even though the color is off.
Or use it in a kid's room, or as a blanket where it would be covered. 
Think usefullness rather than looks.


----------



## LYTHAMSTANNES (Feb 8, 2011)

Maybe, when you wash it it, it might all come together (wishful thinking?). I have been lucky with Caron, also. This is really a heads up, especially the "NO DYE LOTS" not our responsiblility but yours comment. I will surely check that out more carefully.


JulesKnit said:


> Well, I definetly still learning! I've used quite a bit of the Caron Simply Soft (no dye lot) from all different stores purchased at different time and can't see any discrepancies in color! Maybe Iv'e just been lucky?


----------



## grammajan44 (Dec 2, 2012)

Did anyone mention finishing the afgan and then put it in a vat of green dye? Don't know how that would work on yarn or even if it works on acrilic.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

My experience w/ dye and a maternity dress was not good. tthe stain that wss there still was a different color after the dye job.
and LOST the lovely sheen it had.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

sbubbles84 said:


> Here's my problem. I had a couple of older skeins of Red Heart No Dye Lot Frosty Green about 14oz in each skein. I decided to make an afghan, so I purchased several skeins from several different stores of the Frosty Green which also said No Dye Lot on the label--had a hard time finding enough skeins at one store. Some are 14 oz skeins and others are 7 oz skeins. I have been working on the afghan and I am pretty far along. I was looking at it today in the daylight, (mostly worked on it in the evening,) and I find that there are distinct differences in the color! Even my husband can tell there are differences! I have invested in all these skeins, and I put in a lot of work in this afghan, but now I am very unhappy because you can tell where one skein starts and another ends. I called my mom, my crochet guru, and she said she always buys ALL her skeins at the same time for an afghan because she is always afraid of what has happened to me! What can I do now? It WILL bother me. Should I do one row of one skein, and another row in another skein so the differences will be less noticeable? What do you all suggest?
> Ready to cry,
> Shirley


Just a thought.

Maybe try a different pattern than the one you referenced. I'm thinking a square where each round or several rounds can be one tone and you can change the next rounds to a different tone. You could divide up the yarn you have into its' dye lots and figure it from there. The larger the round, of course, the more yarn you would need. As long as you keep the rounds consistent by rotation of color I think it would look fine. I would also suggest that you do at least 2 rotations of color which will show the subtle differences in the colors as intentional....Good luck.


----------



## JoAnn Larsen (Feb 3, 2013)

This happened to my mom with Red Heart "no dye lot" yarn in a light cream color. She cut little samples of each differing skein and sent them to Red Heart. They sent her an apology and a dozen skeins of beautiful, matched yarn for her trouble. It's worth complaining.....


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Pumpkin007 said:


> From the Bernat site "Some yarns are dyed after spinning. They are dyed in large batches with each batch assigned a dye lot number. It is important to use balls from the same dye batch to avoid the disappointment of minor color variances in your finished project. No Dye Lot yarns are spun from fiber that is already colored. These yarns are purchased in very large quantities and spun into different weights. There is a production date on these balls of yarn, and it is best to purchase enough yarn for your project with the same date on them."


I did not know this. I will look for the date on the skein from now on. I also was one who believed that "no dye lot" meant that there would not be a "matching" issue.:-(. I would not have thought to ask this question so I am happy I read this question and the responses to it. Thanks again for all who shared in an answer here.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I did this too one time.. I was just new here and tried a stitch that looked easy and played with some yarn.. I though all 3 skeins were the same color.. but when I was working with the 2nd one I noticed a difference..and the 3rd was different too.. In my case the color change is very noticable so I plan on doing some embroidery to make it look like I intended it too.. If your skeins of yarn weren't noticable until you knitted it.. its possible that once its washed it will even out a bit.. 
Is this for you and your family to keep warm while watching tv? or is it a gift? Just my personal feelings on this if its for you and the family just finsish it and if its for a gift you probably should make another one or seriously study this one and make a judgment on just how bad is it.

I have to say I have learned a lot today too.. No Dye Lot led me to think that there was a different way of coloring the yarn so that a Dye Lot wasn't needed  and I never paid attention to Dates before.. I'm so glad I read this post.. I love that there's always something new to learn..


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Unfortunately, you've answered your own question about "No Dye Lot". That label does NOT guarantee yarns from the same manufacturer with the same color name are going to match if you purchase them at different times. I've even had issues with the same dye lot not being a perfect match at times. If you're going to try to use the yarn you have on hand, the only suggestion I can make is to alternate an old skein with a new one as you work. Then, if there are any noticeable difference in color, the pattern that forms will look intentional. Sometimes you'll end up with a very "Happy Mistake!"

If this isn't a solution you can live with, I'd probably use the existing yarn(s) for something else and purchase enough of a new yarn (of the same dye lot) to complete the afghan.


----------



## Willoughby (Jul 4, 2012)

I had the same trouble with Red Heart. I bought all of it at the same Wal-Mart at different times. The next time I bought some I noticed there were dates on the skeins and if you buy them with the same dates on them they will match. I agree that No Dye Lot means you should be able to pick them up at any time and have them match. Maybe Red Heart should clarify their meaning of "No Dye Lot". Hope this helps you next time.


----------



## gundydee (Jan 1, 2013)

The same thing happened to me with an Aran sweater I was knitting for my husband. I had all the pieces made and was sewing the raglan seams when I noticed that the top of the front piece was distinctly different from the rest of the yarn. I don't know how I didn't see it when I was knitting. Maybe I was knitting at night under lamplight. ... That darned sweater is still unfinished after all these years. I have never done anything about it. I suppose one day I'll tear the whole thing apart. Anyway, thank you 5mmdpns for teaching me something new. I also thought it meant you could just "purchase as you go." Now I know otherwise.


----------



## Carol Reese (Feb 27, 2013)

Good morning, I have found for me, when it says no dye lots, I make sure the manufacting dates are all the same. I had the same " no dye lot" issue and found a very different shade.I just go through the bin and make sure numbers match. This works for me ,I am using up old yarn of 20 years Aran color and it all works, good luck to you!! I think it means no dye lot if it is made at the same time. I am sure your project will. Be gorgeous!


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Thats a shame, but finish it an color dye it. 
Theirs cold water dyes that work great.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Interesting topic. I didn't realize that's what NO DYE LOT means.


----------



## SandraPurl (Dec 12, 2011)

Does "No Dye Lot" really mean you don't have to match the dye lot?


NO, NO, NO!!! I was making my son a beautiful afghan from one of the Big One Pounders, did the botton part with cables, did the middle with his initial, and did a section of the top part, only to notice the NO Dye Lot yarn was not the same color. I purchased two or three new One Pounders trying to match the color but to no avail  I guess I could undo the intricate work to the initial which was a different color so the new yarn would be separate from the beginning and the difference in color wouldn't be that evident. However, the thought of taking out all that I had done did not sit well so the afghan has been sitting closeted for many years. Will probably finish it but so disappointed with the No Dye Lot Yarns and have never used it again and never will. Would rather save for a more expensive yarn than these 'bargain' products. Not the best picture but, color is a sage green and the difference in the two skeins is so obvious


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

When i have run into this problem, "I knit 2 rows with 1 skein , then 2 rows with another skein and repeat. This allows the difference in color to blend together. Hope this is helpfull. Norita


----------



## Carol Reese (Feb 27, 2013)

I match all numbers on red heart, but also the date it was made.the dates can really vary.this has always worked for me. If I were better with this iPad I take a picture and show you the numbers . Lol, carol


----------



## Carol Reese (Feb 27, 2013)

What a gorgeous afghan !


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Really good info. I assumed "no dye lot" meant every batch was the same, too. Now I know and will be careful. Thank you.


----------



## Patricia McCurry (Feb 18, 2013)

This shadow box throw is so lovely! It reminds me of a tunisian stitch pattern, just much bigger. How about using it like a tunisian - that is to use its regularity to be the basis for a counted cross stitch embroidery? If you can, disguise the transition points with the cross stitch, and your problem could become an asset! 
I so hurt for your tears, though. Your efforts to create something beautiful reaching a seemingly insurmountable hurdle. 

" I freed a thousand slaves; I could have freed a thousand more if only they knew they were slaves.
Harriet Tubman (and Jesus says the same thing today)


----------



## SandraPurl (Dec 12, 2011)

Carol Reese said:


> What a gorgeous afghan !


If this reply was for me, thank you. Actually my son's name is in the middle section, not his initial. Looking at the skeins the colors looked basically the same, but when knitted up they certainly weren't. Even alternating the skeins wouldn't have helped as the colors are really so different. A lesson learned. The pattern, Woodland Wings, from Herrschner's Knit Afghans, 2006 Contest Winners, was modified. I used the pattern stitch and added a large section in the middle with my son's name in garter stitch the same color as the background. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## bunnee3742 (May 15, 2012)

That happened to me years ago as I was working on a rug. I bought all the skeins at one yarn store so it shouldn't have happened. I wrote to the company that made the skeins, voicing my complaint. They sent me all the skeins I needed to make another rug free. I even had my choice of colors. They sent me so many skeins (all matching)that I had some left over! It sure made me feel better.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> Pumpkin007 said:
> 
> 
> > From the Bernat site "Some yarns are dyed after spinning. They are dyed in large batches with each batch assigned a dye lot number. It is important to use balls from the same dye batch to avoid the disappointment of minor color variances in your finished project. No Dye Lot yarns are spun from fiber that is already colored. These yarns are purchased in very large quantities and spun into different weights. There is a production date on these balls of yarn, and it is best to purchase enough yarn for your project with the same date on them."
> ...


Add my thanks for such a timely tip!


----------



## lynnie2 (Dec 13, 2011)

Could you try returning and tell the stores you want to even exchange for another color , for another project ? It worth a try most store will do that. Sorry about your project that sucks when you put all that time in , I have had that happen to me too.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

It sounds like "no dye lot" is really deceiving. It would seem like they should let people know they should look for yarn with the same date. How does that really differ from a different dye lot number anyway?


----------



## Blackie 3 (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you for posting -that yarn with no dye lot needs to be bought according to date.I have been very unhappy with Red Heart yarn for the past six months.It's very thin and it pills.
I will be notifying the Red Red heart company about the above.It helps knowing that other knitters are seeing changes in the quality of their yarn.

In appreciation,
Fran Muscanell
Blackie 3


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Kathie said:


> It sounds like "no dye lot" is really deceiving. It would seem like they should let people know they should look for yarn with the same date. How does that really differ from a different dye lot number anyway?


I'd guess that buying from the same lot is practically a guarantee from the company that all the yarn is of the same shade. If that's not possible buying stuff made on the same date tilts the odds considerably in your favor--but there's still a chance that the stuff won't match.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Kathie said:


> It sounds like "no dye lot" is really deceiving. It would seem like they should let people know they should look for yarn with the same date. How does that really differ from a different dye lot number anyway?


I'd guess that buying from the same lot is practically a guarantee from the company that all the yarn is of the same shade. If that's not possible buying stuff made on the same date tilts the odds considerably in your favor--but there's still a chance that the stuff won't match.


----------



## Willoughby (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm curious. Has anyone had this problem with Caron 1 pound or does it just seem to be Red Heart yarn that is the problem?


----------



## Zlata (Feb 21, 2012)

Once crocheted a sweater with thread weight black cotton. I looked for dye lots on the skeins and they did not list any or dates either. I therefore thought they would be the same. Nope! Obvious difference that washing didn't help. That sweater went to goodwill.


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

sbubbles84 said:


> Oh, good, it's you, June! You know so much about crochet afghans! The pattern is this one by Red Heart, The Shadow Box Pattern: http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/shadow-box-throw
> What do you think?
> Bless you,
> Shirley
> P.S. Pumpkin 007, I definitely am writing Red Heart! To me "No Dye Lot"means NO DYE LOT and you should be able to mix the skeins without worrying!


That's what I thought too.


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

I just had the same experience with Red Heart after always
buying my yarn at Walmart. I had a friend pick up the
Red Heart at JoAnn's Fabric to knit a shoulderette for her
in whatever color she wanted. It was Monet. I didn't check
the lot number, it all looks the same and the first skein
was thicker than the last 3 skeins and I didn't see it until
I was finished and one sleeve was thicker. I could have cried.The JoAnn's Fabric store said it was from different
manufacturers. They buy from many different ones and in this
case the same Lot no# would have made a difference.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Willoughby said:


> I'm curious. Has anyone had this problem with Caron 1 pound or does it just seem to be Red Heart yarn that is the problem?


I've had the problem with Sugar n Cream. Generally it's not a problem as 1 skein is more than enough for a dishcloth, but when I tried to make a sweater out of multiple skeins it was a disaster, shape as well as color (the stuff stretched like crazy).


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

A couple of years ago, I had the exact same problem as you are now experiencing. A friend wanted me to crochet a "Wedding Ring" afghan for her grandson and his fiance' for a wedding gift. I purchased the Red Heart Super Saver no dye lot yarn in "Soft White". Under the lights in the store, they looked exactly the same. I started making the afghan that you crochet in strips (mile-a-minute) and it wasn't until I got a few strips made that I actually saw the yarn in the sunlight and noticed that some of the color was a creamy white and some of it was a whiter white. I was so upset, as this was for a gift. I wrote to Red heart and actually sent them one of the panels with the color variation. They wrote me back and stated that sometimes they change the fiber in the yarns they make and that is when you get the color variance in the no dye lot yarns. They were very apologetic and sent me quite a few skeins of Super Saver Soft White yarn. Their customer service is very good. If you write to them, I am sure they will probably tell you the same thing that they told me and I am sure they will replace the yarn.


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow, I thank you all for your advice! I did try to get out the camera to take a picture, but I think the battery is dead and I couldn't figure out how to change the battery. (I am NOT good at taking pictures anyway!) The biggest problem I found this morning in holding what I have done up to the light is not only the COLOR changes, but the SHEEN of the yarn (shiny vs duller) is different, and the older yarn is a different THICKNESS, too!! The older yarn also doesn't fray on the cut ends! You'd think I would have noticed this as I was crocheting along! I have used Red Heart for other projects and not had a problem, but they were squares, and lapghans, not a full afghan out of one color. My husband even noticed the difference, and he's not one to quibble--he's a "git 'er done" type of guy. I am definitely writing Red Heart. I plan on sending pieces of the old yarn and the new yarns with my letter so they can see that the yarns are different. I invested in all this yarn and will have to buy all new yarn for this project. My husband isn't upset at me having to buy all new yarn, he's just upset for me that I put all this work into something that isn't right-- as he put it, "up to my usual standards". He's my biggest cheerleader and fan, and we were really looking forward to snuggling under an afghan that I had made for the two of us. The yarn will be repurposed for charity projects. You're right, I can just take what I have done and give it to the hospital for a lap throw or to the Crisis Nursery for a kid's blanket. It won't be the quality I usually turn out, but I would feel better if it wasn't just frogged. What I haven't used can be utilized for other things, too. Squares for blankets for Warm-Up America, or to make Amigurumi for my great-nieces and nephews. 
You all just warm my heart!! So many of you took the time to write in with suggestions, to commiserate with me, to share your stories and wisdom about future yarn purposes. I read some of what you wrote to my husband and he said, "At least you know you're not the only one that this has happened to!" The kindness and support of the people on this board is just amazing!! I thank you all from the bottom of my heart!
Many hugs and blessings to all,
Shirley
P.S. My mom said something to me last night that I decided to check out. She said that she thought the older skeins of Super Saver had more yarn in them. So I went back through my stash and she is right. The older Red Heart Super Saver skeins were 8 oz and had 225g of yarn and the new skeins are 7 oz and have 198g of yarn! Couldn't find any Jumbo skeins to compare, but I'll bet they are less, too.


----------



## scot_belle (Feb 10, 2013)

nemcfo said:


> sbubbles84 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been reading online and find that Red Heart lost its main yarn supplier. The yarn is thinner now and has more of a shiny sheen to the yarn.
> ...


I have a tendency to head for Red Heart yarns...in preference to most of the other yarns, because of its consistent quality, budget friendly and has a long working life, so I am paying attention to this "No Dye Lots" discussion and learning what to watch for.

I do like the 'new' sheen on the yarn because it gives the final project a higher quality finish, but trying to fit it side-by-side with an older Red Heart yarn (same color or not) would prove to be a problem.

For those having this mis-match color or texture problem, you might consider what I have done in the past, and that is to crochet on top of where the differences can be seen with an accent stitch of some kind. A bit like Irish Lace, where we crochet on a previous base row to create flower petals, etc., when we want to have more dimension than flat.

Obviously, this over-stitching works best on something that we are probably not going to wear, but even on a sweater decorative accent lines or other embellishment items often will make the sweater look even better.

In short...DO NOT FROG THAT AFGHAN...at least not before you look to see where an accent of another color addition might add to the over all design of the piece.

You say that you are now about half done...why not stop there, and start going around and around creating a very wide edge?? In this you can alternate the different shades so that you will create the concept that the middle was done deliberately. I have done this many times when I could not find the correct yarn to finish a project as the pattern was written.

Lisa


----------



## Carol Reese (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi all ,I always match by. Numbers on the labels . I wonder if no dye Lot means for that manufacted lot at the time?


----------



## Carol Reese (Feb 27, 2013)

I agree!!! I noticed even the higher priced yarns seem to have more splices than before. Are all yarns nowanufactured in turkey??


----------



## mickidarling (Nov 1, 2012)

Last year I used Red Heart Super Saver yarn to make a fisherman knit sweater. I had bought the yarn at two different stores at two different times, thinking "no dye lot" meant it would all be the same color. WRONG!

After FINISHING the sweater, I discovered a color difference and was sick about it. Contacted Red Heart. They apologized and sent me a new batch of yarn. I knitted a new sweater, which I posted a photo of on the Forum. But all the hard work on the first one was wasted time. You CANNOT trust "no dye lot" to be all the same color.

I think it is totally misleading for yarn companies to put that on their label.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I agree that it is a misleading statement to add to a label. frustrating..

but thay ARE good about replacing the yarn, not our time.


----------



## sueba (Jul 13, 2012)

If you are using up a skein before starting another, the 
change of green should look nice when you get done. The 
different shades will be like natual.


----------



## mary charnley (Nov 23, 2012)

is it posssible to weave a contracsting color to seperate the rows where you change?


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

If the shading is very slight, I use three skeins alternating every row. They get tangled a bit, but easy to straighten. The ones that don't match blend in and you cannot see a line. Everytime you come to the end of the row, pick up the other yarn waiting at the end. I am actually doing that right now on a child's shrug. One of the skeins wasn't exactly matching the other two.


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you again for all your kind replies. The thing that's most upsetting to me is the difference in the THICKNESS of the yarn. I'm going to repurpose what I have done for charity, making it into a lapghan, and will think about going over it with a contrasting yarn so I'm not so embarrassed about the sheen and color changes. That's a really good idea that many have mentioned. Would also make it more colorful for a child if I give it to the Crisis Nursery, (they take kids up to age 12.)
I have learned a very important lesson on no dye lots. I plan on buying all of my skeins at one time matching the manufacturing times AND dye lot numbers! I have called Red Heart but couldn't get through to a person. I did leave a message AND I am writing to Red Heart and enclosing samples of the yarns that are different. There really should be something on the label warning consumers about no dye lots! 
Thanks again, everyone--it meant the world to me to have everyone make me feel better and provide me with such good ideas! You all are awesome!
Many hugs and blessings,
Shirley


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

sbubbles84 said:


> To me "No Dye Lot"means NO DYE LOT and you should be able to mix the skeins without worrying!


That's what I always thought, too!!!

Many thanks to those of you who gave the actual meaning.


----------



## Gamma Jan (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes, thank you all for informing us :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

The NO Dye Lot usually means the color receipe is computer generated. So the same formula is used each time, however if the yarn is dyed months or years apart, there could be a slight difference. I found out the same way you did. Good suggestion about using alternate skiens. That would be same as using different dye lot numbers alternately to try to hide the difference. Try it, if you don't like it, start over and add another shade of the same color. Separate the two dye lots or skiens with the other color. Then it won't show as much.


----------



## MaggyDee (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi, you might consider little stripes of yarn embroidery in a much lighter shade after the afghan is worked. Yes, it will take longer, but it would be quite unique. Or simply use a running stitch in a cream or black that loops along the edges and runs mostly-horizontal along the color changes. Then embroider little bumble bees along the running stitch. As a last addition, embroider some lazy-daisy flowers that span the color differences. I think it would be lovely! You would still be able to see the color changes, but they would be minimized and would then be a shaded background for your bees and flowers.


----------



## MaggyDee (Oct 17, 2012)

I should add that the very first afghan I started knitting (long years ago as a single-sized bed spread for my son) I specifically purchased a "No Dye Lot" yarn because I thought, as you did, that it meant the color stayed constant forever. I had no pattern and was winging it. About 3/4 done with the bedspread, I ran out of yarn and bought more. It not only did not match, the tweed is completely missing at least one color. That afghan is still sitting unfinished in a big plastic bag because back then I couldn't bring myself to frog it back to the first inch. Now, I wouldn't hesitate. I pulled it out the other day to see if I could do something else with it but it's full width makes it unusable. I might be able to stitch it in three rectangles, cut them apart, and bind the edges for three baby blankets. I'm still pondering what I want to do short of tossing the whole thing. *sigh* Once burned, twice shy.


----------



## Helga82 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Sbubbles84: Sorry for the inconvenience. I would hand-
embroider in an overall pattern, something very simple in
a pleasing color. Then no one, but you will know there was
ever a problem. 50 years ago this would never have happened
The manufacturers had much more pride in what they produced.
Good luck, but don't undo all the work you have already put
into to it. Helga82


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

A huge Thank You to sbubbles for asking this question. While I rarely use Red Heart, I do often buy other 'no dye lot' yarns and never knew the pitfalls of that kind of label. Once again, KP has been a wonderful source for learning. Thanks to all who replied with such helpful posts.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Donate that blanket..... After all, we pay a whole lot for "hand dyed" with subltle changes.... and ther is thick and thin.... A cold person will love it regardless..... 

I've never had a problem with No Dye Lot yarn but sure can see the difference is some of the DMC thread colors bought a different times and that is pretty critical in lots of crtoss stitch. 

When you do this again..... i would alternate every 2 rows, so I could carry the yarn up the side OR separate a given number of with a white or much darker shde of the same color. Then the differences would be isoloated and look planned....


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Pick up the whole thing, put it in a bag and shove it in a drawer or cupboard.
Get some new yarn, make your blanket, and when you feel better, drag out the mess and sort it out.

Most of us have probably wasted time as you have, it's easier to deal with if you just leave it awhile


----------



## SuzieW (Jan 6, 2012)

Red Heart does have a date on their skeins, if you can match up those they will be the same color. 

Other wise buyer beware...my group crocheted squares and I assembled them into an afghan which we entered in a fair. We won a big rosette, but in the comments we were marked down for the yarn not matching. It was RHSS Soft White.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Beetywird, I think you are right. The Caron Simply Soft is pretty consistent...the only discrepancies I have ever found in colo was two skeins that were several years apart in purchase. The formula may have been changed or perhaps the yarn just "aged". That is one precise reeeason that I used to pick up a skein or two when I could...and wherever I happened to be...because of the toal consistency of color!


----------



## vernagreenan (Aug 7, 2011)

I paid big bucks for a designer yarn for a blouse and all 3 skeins were different shades. I did 2 rows of each skein then repeated in the same order. In the end you could not tell. But I had done 1/3 with one skein to start and then added the next and it was very noticeable. I had to frog it and start over. We live and learn.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

I have learned from this conversation. Thanks for the Info and good luck to you Shirley.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

I have read that with hand dyed yarns it is advisable to alternate the yarns.
With the pattern you are doing could you sort your yarns into the various shades by the date. Divide the skeins up evenly. Number each skein inthe order you are going to use them, that is if you hsve any left. Then change skeins every box repeat so that the shading caused by the pattern disguises the change in yarn shade.

I have to say that i would have been caught by the same thing, i too would have thought it meant any yarn would match. I have seen the same phrase on yarn and had wrongly assumed that in todays technological age that they were able to be more exact when dying yarn.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Just a note--the only yard I ever did that with was Caro9n Simply Soft.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I've always thought of No Dye Lot as to the fact that skein of yarn and all the other skeins were dyed at the same time. They may or may not even be in the same store.

The store orders that shade of green and they get whatever is available at that time.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Me too, I thought no dye lot meant "No worries". And that everything would match perfectly (computer color formula) like paint. Glad to learn the real meaning.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

See, Arkansans think alike..North of you!


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

See, Arkansans think alike..North of you!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> sbubbles84 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my problem. I had a couple of older skeins of Red Heart No Dye Lot Frosty Green about 14oz in each skein. I decided to make an afghan, so I purchased several skeins from several different stores of the Frosty Green which also said No Dye Lot on the label--had a hard time finding enough skeins at one store. Some are 14 oz skeins and others are 7 oz skeins. I have been working on the afghan and I am pretty far along. I was looking at it today in the daylight, (mostly worked on it in the evening,) and I find that there are distinct differences in the color! Even my husband can tell there are differences! I have invested in all these skeins, and I put in a lot of work in this afghan, but now I am very unhappy because you can tell where one skein starts and another ends. I called my mom, my crochet guru, and she said she always buys ALL her skeins at the same time for an afghan because she is always afraid of what has happened to me! What can I do now? It WILL bother me. Should I do one row of one skein, and another row in another skein so the differences will be less noticeable? What do you all suggest?
> ...


You aren't kidding about 'whites' being different shades which reminds me years ago we had to replace a couple of ceiling squares and I knew they wouldn't match but the first ones my husband picked up I told him to put them back and get a different brand name because they matched better to our's. (I wasn't planning on re-painting right then) Well a girl working one of the desk came running over and yelled at me that I was wrong...white is white no matter what it is. I replied why do you sell so many different shades of white in your paints if they're all the same. She walked away in a huff and I walked away in a different direction in a huff and my husband stood their with the squares in his hand not daring to move. Kind of funny now but it wasn't then.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Unfortunately yes there is a difference. It took me just one time to realize that and it was a white, but I had to rip it out there was such a difference and use it to mix with something else. I couldn't believe there was a difference in white but it was really bad. Never again. The only time you might get by with it is if the yarn is a variegated yarn but if solid it shows.


----------



## mickidarling (Nov 1, 2012)

I know that there are endless shades and variations of all colors, including black and white. But my question is -- what does "no dye lot" mean? It certainly does not mean consistency from one batch of yarn to the next.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

All I can tell you mickidarling is that it really doesn't mean what you think. There is a difference especially if you buy from different stores even though it is the same brand and color. I always thought it meant that whatever the store you are in bought this color all at the same time so they all came from the same batch but I now don't think it is always so. It is just that they made such a huge batch they didn't need to change the recipe so to speak for the dye. Hence, no dye lot.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

This has happened to me also! If possible alternate the skeins and maybe it will not be so obvious! I was crocheting a granny square while on CQ in the Army. I worked most of the night on it to keep awake. When I got home in the morning you could see where I started a new skein of the same color! Very upset but the person receiving the afghan thought it was deliberate and liked it! I was lucky!

And yes, now I look for the date and time on the skeins and try to get the same date and time as close as possible! Works for me!


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I knit my Christmas Stockings with Red Heart and thought that if I bought the no die lot that I could match the color even in the middle of the stocking. That was not the case tho. I can't start with one green from one skein and add a new skein in the middle of a large area. It's only good if not touching the older skein yarn. I'm sorry about your afghan. When you rip it out you can use the yarn over in the afghan as long as the yarn from one skein doesn't touch the other. That would be a lot of work tho. You can always give it to the homeless shelters. They won't care if it matches.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

sam0767 said:


> Pumpkin007 said:
> 
> 
> > From the Bernat site "Some yarns are dyed after spinning. They are dyed in large batches with each batch assigned a dye lot number. It is important to use balls from the same dye batch to avoid the disappointment of minor color variances in your finished project. No Dye Lot yarns are spun from fiber that is already colored. These yarns are purchased in very large quantities and spun into different weights. There is a production date on these balls of yarn, and it is best to purchase enough yarn for your project with the same date on them."
> ...


That is a new one on me, too! Thanks for the tip....I will definitely be more aware when I am buying "no dye lot" yarns! 
:thumbup:


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Years ago I bought the book, Color Me Beautiful. It's a book that tells about matching colors of clothing to your skin tone, hair color, etc. It also says that When people say they can't wear a certain color, usually they can because it all depends on the shade / tint / tone of the color. You want people to see you and not what you are wearing. Many years ago I wrote a paper on color for a psychology class. (I think it helped that I had that book.)

Also mentioned various whites, as one person can wear a bright white but another one needs a different white. I like true colors - reds may have varying degrees of orange, which may need a different light to see, but 2 reds together and one will look more red and the other more orange.

Greens can lean towards blue-green or yellow-greens.

In reality take any color paint and slowly add white paint to it and you will see how the color fades. Or use black and see how it darkens.

My suggestion? the next time you go shopping for yarn or a top, sweater, etc. take along a good color chart.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Judy M said:


> Years ago I bought the book, Color Me Beautiful. It's a book that tells about matching colors of clothing to your skin tone, hair color, etc. It also says that When people say they can't wear a certain color, usually they can because it all depends on the shade / tint / tone of the color. You want people to see you and not what you are wearing. Many years ago I wrote a paper on color for a psychology class. (I think it helped that I had that book.)
> 
> Also mentioned various whites, as one person can wear a bright white but another one needs a different white. I like true colors - reds may have varying degrees of orange, which may need a different light to see, but 2 reds together and one will look more red and the other more orange.
> 
> ...


I made my living as a custom decorator before my retirement a few years ago. You are absolutely right about color variations. Another thing to keep in mind is that artificial lighting makes a HUGE difference if the appearance of colors. We would NOT accept any evening appointments for that reason! The only way to get a true picture of the color is to expose it to sunlight.


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, I tried to call Red Heart twice today and couldn't a reach a person. I left one message, but just hung up the second time. I managed to find ALL of my skein bands, (miracle of miracles!) and copied each skein band. I carefully unwound enough yarn from the beginning, (after inserting a lifeline,) and from the end of what I have completed to make two swatches. Stapled those swatches to their corresponding skein bands. I know ONLY which two yarn skeins those swatches of yarn are from! I started with the oldest skein and I of course know which one I was using last. I wrote a complaint letter that was nice, but made Coats & Clark aware of how disappointed I was in the inconsistent quality. The two swatches are glaringly different. I'll take it to the post office tomorrow to mail, and I'll let you know if I get a response. Still haven't decided if I want to do anything else to what's left or just add a border. Started working on a hat to make me feel calmer. Hard lesson, but a memorable one to be sure! Check those dye lots and production times, Ladies and Gentleman! No dye lot does NOT mean it will all match! Thanks again for the support and all the fantastic info! You all are the best!
Many hugs and blessings,
Shirley


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

sbubbles84 said:


> Well, I tried to call Red Heart twice today and couldn't a reach a person. I left one message, but just hung up the second time. I managed to find ALL of my skein bands, (miracle of miracles!) and copied each skein band. I carefully unwound enough yarn from the beginning, (after inserting a lifeline,) and from the end of what I have completed to make two swatches. Stapled those swatches to their corresponding skein bands. I know ONLY which two yarn skeins those swatches of yarn are from! I started with the oldest skein and I of course know which one I was using last. I wrote a complaint letter that was nice, but made Coats & Clark aware of how disappointed I was in the inconsistent quality. The two swatches are glaringly different. I'll take it to the post office tomorrow to mail, and I'll let you know if I get a response. Still haven't decided if I want to do anything else to what's left or just add a border. Started working on a hat to make me feel calmer. Hard lesson, but a memorable one to be sure! Check those dye lots and production times, Ladies and Gentleman! No dye lot does NOT mean it will all match! Thanks again for the support and all the fantastic info! You all are the best!
> Many hugs and blessings,
> Shirley


I admire you for going to all the trouble to do that and I am hoping that they will be good enough to send you a full quantity of yarn so you can make the afghan with no color variations! When people like you go to the trouble to right a wrong you make a contribution to the rest of us. I agree that there were some good lessons for all of us to learn from your problem. So we, too, owe you a debt of gratitude!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

sbubbles84 said:


> Yes, June, it's all one color. I have been reading online and find that Red Heart lost its main yarn supplier. The yarn is thinner now and has more of a shiny sheen to the yarn. That is the problem that I am noticing BESIDES the color differences. So mixing the older yarn and the newer yarn may be a lot of the problem. I feel just sick! All this work down the drain. I don't have my receipts anymore either. It's a pretty color of yarn so I can use it in other projects. I'm just mad I didn't notice it before now. NONE of the skeins have the same dye lot. There is a lot number even on the no dye lot skeins my mom said. So I have ALL mismatching skeins.
> Sheesh!!
> Shirley


That's really sad!! I am like you, I HATE throwing a lot of time and work away, but it sounds like there's no way you'd ever be pleased with this. Frog it and use the yarn in something else where you can maybe mix it with other colors. Lesson learned, if somewhat frustrating!! Every single one of us has had such a "wonderful" learning experience.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

vernagreenan said:


> I paid big bucks for a designer yarn for a blouse and all 3 skeins were different shades. I did 2 rows of each skein then repeated in the same order. In the end you could not tell. But I had done 1/3 with one skein to start and then added the next and it was very noticeable. I had to frog it and start over. We live and learn.


Was each skein from a different dye lot? I can't imagine a designer yarn being a no dye lot yarn. I am really careful when I buy more than one skein of yarn that the dye lot is the same on all the skeins. The problem I had was with the "No Dye Lot" yarn. I expected each skein to be exactly the same and they weren't.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't know how we, as consumers, expect every single skein of yarn from every lot ever made to be exactly the same. It would be impossible for anything made at different times to be exactly the same. Even though the label says "no dye lot" there is a number that we can match up and at least get the skeins that were made at the same time and therefore have a better chance of them matching. Now that we all know the situation with the "no dye lot" we know that we should look for the same stamped number when we need more than one skein. I think the manufacturers put "no dye lot" to protect themselves from consumers expecting the impossible. That's my opinion for what it's worth.


----------



## realgypsygirl (Jan 5, 2013)

I did a bit of reading on your behalf and it appears that acrylic yarn CAN be dyed using "disperse" dyes but there is a specific procedure. Given the fact you are using very similar color/spectrum/hue, it would seem your chance of a successful outcome would be more likely. Doesn't look "difficult" but it certainly would require some dedication of time. There ARE companies that specialize in dying and this may be your best option (and most convenient). 

Lastly, dyes are "reactive" (even in glass/stone) and respond mosts strongly to light and heat. Thus skeins within the same dye lot could differ slightly in color due to its storage position within a bin or box. This is why storage is so important once you get your yarn home that you have taken great care to pick out and match. 

Good luck - hope this helps. 
Liz


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

After many years of thinking that the No Dye Lot on the band meant that I didn't have to worry about dye lots and the colors would all match. Now I realize that was stinking thinking. How ridiculous of me to think that. It just means that you shouldn't think they will match instead of the opposite. It's all in the interpretation of the words. It's not Red Hearts fault that the colors don't all match when there is no dye lot number, it's mine for thinking that they will. Bonster has it right.


----------



## Carol Reese (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you for going through all the trouble to solve this mystery ! I t 
Will clear up a lot . . The first thing I blame is my eyes ! I am curious, did the numbers all match . We will all get to the bottom of this! Auto dialing can drive us all nuts! A few years ago I bought an Ott brand craft light and it is supposed to mimic natural light. This has been very helpful and like the the interior decorator said I end up going outside for the natural light! I can't even get my husbands black socks to match even when washed in the same load ha! Thanks for persuing this issue!!!! Lol, carol


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I always thought the same thing but couldn't figure out how they could match exactly. We are all a little older and wiser.


burgher said:


> After many years of thinking that the No Dye Lot on the band meant that I didn't have to worry about dye lots and the colors would all match. Now I realize that was stinking thinking. How ridiculous of me to think that. It just means that you shouldn't think they will match instead of the opposite. It's all in the interpretation of the words. It's not Red Hearts fault that the colors don't all match when there is no dye lot number, it's mine for thinking that they will. Bonster has it right.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

I was VERY lucky when I had to order an additional ball of yarn last week to finish the "infernal socks". I misjudged the leftover yarn from my stash with several inches to go in the foot. Knitting-warehouse advised me over the phone that since the first yarn order was two months old there would be no chance the dye lot would be the same. I figured it would be inside the shoe anyway and had them send it. It was a perfect match!! I knitted it last night and you simply cannot see the change. It probably helped that it's a heathered color, but it still could have been a whole shade different.


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

No, all the numbers did not match. I had a terrible time finding Frosty Green! It must be a very popular color and could not get it all from one source. Misunderstanding "No Dye Lot" I thought I was safe buying yarn from several places. I always try to buy locally rather than over the internet. I have friends that are small business owners and so I understand how important it is to help local businesses survive. I frequent Michaels because it is the LAST craft store in this town! We lost Ben Franklins, Franks, and then JoAnn's, (although Joann's was also a fabric store.) We have one craft store--Michaels, one fancy yarn store--Meyer's Weaving Department, and a Hancock's Fabrics that has a small aisle of yarn. That's it. Walmart in my town doesn't even carry yarn. It used to but got rid of all of their crafts in the remodel. So now I have to drive to the next town over to find a Walmart with yarn and craft supplies. I have decided that in the future I will probably buy large quantities from the internet from companies that try to match skeins! Too hard to find matching skeins. What I started with was the oldest skein. I had never had a problem with Red Heart No Dye Lot yarn being different before, so I foolishly did not check the skeins to see if they matched in sunlight. The new yarn is significantly different than the old yarn! If you have old skeins and newer skeins, get them out and compare! Make a swatch of both yarns and look at them in the sunlight. The old yarn was thicker, and better made. This new yarn is shinier, and thinner. It also unravels very quickly when cut. You used to be able to make fringe and it wouldn't unravel. My mom has afghans that have fringe that she made 20-30 years ago that have NEVER unraveled. The newer skeins fuzz a little more, too. Also, in the newer skeins, the colors vary much more. If you have the same color, but different manufacturing dates and times, swatch those and look at them in the sunlight. There are differences. Some are very slight, but others are obviously different. If you have to use different Red Heart skeins of the newer yarn, I would suggest that you vary your skeins, every row or so, so that you don't have glaring color changes or pooling. I took Tryalot's advice. I've stuffed the afghan in a bag for a while until I can look at it objectively. I think I can embellish it and make it look nice for charity--I try to do that because I feel that even someone who only wants it to be warm deserves something attractively made. Right now I am mourning this project and also mourning the changes in Red Heart yarn. I will miss the old yarn. Even though it could be rougher texture to work with, it wore like iron. This newer yarn may not wear as well. Thanks again, everyone. Heading out to mail my letter!
Hugs and blessings,
Shirley


----------



## bizzielizzie (Dec 9, 2012)

embelish your work with flowers or something to destract from the colour changes.


----------



## JoAnn Larsen (Feb 3, 2013)

This has been very enlightening. I will certainly be more careful in selecting yarn in the future.....


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

JoAnn Larsen said:


> This has been very enlightening. I will certainly be more careful in selecting yarn in the future.....


Ditto that!


----------



## mamamiaow (Sep 10, 2012)

I am having an issue w/Lion Brand Homespun. Some of the skeins at my Michael's have a dye lot, others have nothing stamped where the dyelot should be--it's just blank. Yet the label says to buy the same dye lot! I did not buy the skeins I really wanted, as there were only 3 of that color, 2 w/o dye lots, one with. I sent a msg to Lion Brand but haven't heard back.


----------



## andik (Apr 19, 2011)

Spinners & fiber artists will "top dye" sometimes if not happy with the color they have. But I'm thinking your yarn is synthetic and will "take" dye different than a natural fiber...just saying...
I haven't read all the posts, but I was wondering if you could frog back to where you first notice the color difference. Then, do a row or 2 of a complimentary color; followed by more rows of the original color choice, etc. Won't compensate for the different yarn thickness, but would save you from having to take the whole thing apart!
What a heart ache :-(



sbubbles84 said:


> I appreciate the thought, BeadzbyBeadz, but I don't think I would feel confident enough to try that. Would it take color well after if had already been dyed? I thought those dye kits were for spinners to use on wool not previously dyed--but I'm probably wrong. You all are so sweet to try to help me! I'm disappointed, but I think I'd feel better if I just frogged it and started over.
> Blessings,
> Shirley


----------



## Carol Reese (Feb 27, 2013)

What an adorable kitty!! , carol


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Shirley, I feel your pain. This is such an investment of time, now lost for ever! Hope you'll make another afghan (later when you feel better) in the same style with matching yarn for you and the DH to snuggle under, hannet


----------



## SandraPurl (Dec 12, 2011)

burgher said:


> After many years of thinking that the No Dye Lot on the band meant that I didn't have to worry about dye lots and the colors would all match. Now I realize that was stinking thinking. How ridiculous of me to think that. It just means that you shouldn't think they will match instead of the opposite. It's all in the interpretation of the words. It's not Red Hearts fault that the colors don't all match when there is no dye lot number, it's mine for thinking that they will. Bonster has it right.


I don't think it was 'stinking thinking' on your part at all. I believe that when the 'No Dye Lot' yarns appeared it was the intention of the yarn companies that the buyer, us, think we didn't have to match same numbers on the skeins we were purchasing. At the time these No Dye Lot yarns appeared I too was excited with the fact that supposedly all the colors would be the same because there were 'No Dye Lots'. It was done subtly and without much ado by the companies to generate business; wow, all the colors would be the same no matter where or when we purchased them!!! So maybe back then I was young and naieve. Why would anyone buy this yarn for a project if they knew that purchasing more of it might not match? After the 'No Dye Lot' disaster with the afghan I was making I wouldn't use that yarn even if it was given to me!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## MaggyDee (Oct 17, 2012)

Well, you know, we all start somewhere. When I started the huge blanket, I was in my 20s and was totally clueless. My reaction was, "Wow, no dye lot, so I can buy this and it will be the same." That was because there are cautions about buying yarns from the same dye lot. I don't think I was being unreasonable or stupid or dumb. I just didn't know. I learned in a hurry when I re-purchased. That's how we all learn . . . by making mistakes. If you've never made a wrong assumption in your life, you are very lucky or unusually wise. The rest of us are just human. We make mistakes. We learn. We read posts telling us why things say "No Dye Lot," and we pass the word along. I have so appreciated all the positive posts here, and knowing that I wasn't the only one who was so clueless when I first taught myself to knit and knew nothing about commercial yarns and how they are dyed. Unreasonable expectations? I don't really think so Call it uninformed expectations and youthful naivete.


----------



## JoAnn Larsen (Feb 3, 2013)

The only people who don't make mistakes are the people who don't do anything. I think that's a paraphrase of something Eleanor Roosevelt said -- or maybe it was Mamie Eisenhower. But whoever said it was spot on!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Absolutely not...be sure to buy everything you will need from the same retailer. I made a white Bernat Satin Sport bolero for my sister for Christmas and discovered halfway up the back the whites were not the same..had to frog and use another ball.Maddening.


----------



## mamamiaow (Sep 10, 2012)

I did hear back from Lion Brand re the dye lot missing from some Homespun skeins. They said it was actually a problem w/the labels, and offered replacements if I needed them. I didn't as I only bought the ones w/dyelots, but I thought that was nice of them!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Same can be applied when buying new furniture. Don't ever buy what's in the store and order another matching piece because the fabric may be slightly different if it's solid colors.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

mamamiaow said:


> I did hear back from Lion Brand re the dye lot missing from some Homespun skeins. They said it was actually a problem w/the labels, and offered replacements if I needed them. I didn't as I only bought the ones w/dyelots, but I thought that was nice of them!


Kinda restores our faith in them, huh?


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

JoAnn Larsen said:


> The only people who don't make mistakes are the people who don't do anything. I think that's a paraphrase of something Eleanor Roosevelt said -- or maybe it was Mamie Eisenhower. But whoever said it was spot on!


hmmm...I wonder if they (the people who do nothing) are the same people who are always running off at the mouth?


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

I didn't know that. I thought it meant they always used the same formula for that particular color. Wow! I'll be more careful in the future when buying no dye lot yarns. Thanks for the info


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you for that information! I THOUGHT that "No Dye Lot" meant that the skeins of yarn would be exactly the same in color! What an eye opener for me!


Pumpkin007 said:


> From the Bernat site "Some yarns are dyed after spinning. They are dyed in large batches with each batch assigned a dye lot number. It is important to use balls from the same dye batch to avoid the disappointment of minor color variances in your finished project. No Dye Lot yarns are spun from fiber that is already colored. These yarns are purchased in very large quantities and spun into different weights. There is a production date on these balls of yarn, and it is best to purchase enough yarn for your project with the same date on them."


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you for that information! I THOUGHT that "No Dye Lot" meant that the skeins of yarn would be exactly the same in color! What an eye opener for me!


Pumpkin007 said:


> From the Bernat site "Some yarns are dyed after spinning. They are dyed in large batches with each batch assigned a dye lot number. It is important to use balls from the same dye batch to avoid the disappointment of minor color variances in your finished project. No Dye Lot yarns are spun from fiber that is already colored. These yarns are purchased in very large quantities and spun into different weights. There is a production date on these balls of yarn, and it is best to purchase enough yarn for your project with the same date on them."


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, you could have knocked me down with a feather when my husband brought in the mail yesterday! There was a letter from Coats and Clark, the company that makes Red Heart. I sent a letter, AND called their phone number a couple of times back in FEBRUARY. I could only leave phone messages and after receiving no reply to my letter--I gave up. So now, couple of MONTHS later, I have received a nice letter, dated May 2, 2013. The letter stated that you should always match the production codes on the yarn skeins because of "changes in the industry". The letter goes on to state that Coats and Clark are now purchasing yarn predyed fiber from a new fiber supplier and recommends that you avoid mixing older yarn with new yarn because the colors and texture have been slightly altered. They are sending me replacement yarn, and I will let you know when it arrives. So they did actually listen, but it took them two months to reply, and I'm to wait "three to four weeks for delivery"! Thanks again to everyone that replied! You are awesome!
Blessings and hugs,
Shirley
P.S. I will ALWAYS match productions codes--I have learned my lesson!


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

I take extra care when yarn is marked "No Dye Lot." Have you noticed that some yarn now comes with a time of production stamp on it? I have found that more recently-produced yarn is more true to match. "Older" and "younger" skeins vary greatly. If your pattern allows for this, I mix a strand of old with a strand of new to mask and unify the color difference throughout the piece.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Great advice, Karen! I think I have been lucky not to have these things ruin anything I have made, but there is always a first time!


----------

